# Portland, Oregon & SW Washington



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

Still trying in vain to find a support group, or anyone who wants to start one in my area! I've asked my counselor and doctors, and they said they'd let me know as soon as they find out about any in this area. But so far, no luck. So, anyone out there who is from Portland or SW Washington, and are interested in starting, or knows of a support group, let me know!


----------



## Judith (Sep 27, 2008)

I'm from Oregon originally but I'm attending college in southern California right now. I'd love to have a support group to attend when I'm back home though.


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

Under the thread called "Support Group Guidebook" there is a reply about a group in portland- you might want to check it out.


----------



## magistir (Jan 8, 2006)

I'd be interested in joining if there's one around...


----------



## flyonthewall (May 25, 2008)

i'm in portland and i'd like to join one maybe. not start one though...unless i didn't have to do anything.


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

cool! where at in Portland?


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

alright, i pm'd everyone who sounded interested. Write me back and tell me your thoughts. We could even just get together as friends, I don't know. Whatever y'all wanna do.


----------



## joldges (Nov 8, 2010)

Is there much of an SAS presence in the Portland area or am I looking at it? I've been toying with the idea of moving out that way whenever possible.


----------



## Xenangel82 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Southern Oregon?*

wow. this is a post i made with my other user account, sunmoonstars76. I TOTALLY forgot that was my username. Anyway, I'm back on SAS now and my new name is AngieMichelle11. I have moved to southern oregon and am wondering if anyone is in my neck of the woods and wants to just be friends and hang out?


----------



## marc97141 (Jul 31, 2011)

Ide be interested i live 70 miles from portland. Sounds like a good idea


----------



## Sorsal (Aug 22, 2011)

I would be interested in one...how do you start these things?


----------



## Xenangel82 (Jul 27, 2011)

I guess we can just start by getting a few people together and then go from there.


----------



## Xenangel82 (Jul 27, 2011)

where do you live marc?


----------

